# Yellow Tang's starting to fray



## sabazerehi (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a 30g tank that's been set up for almost a year now. i have a clown fish, yellow tang, coral beauty angelfish, and a six-lined wrasse. my fish all get along for the most part but for the last few weeks i've noticed that my yellow tang's fins and tail are getting more and more frayed and now it looks like it's starting to happen to my coral beauty as well but it's not as bad. could anyone tell me what might be wrong? unfortunately, i have yet to test my water parameters, but i did do a water change about two weeks ago and everything has been fine up until now? any help would be great. thanks.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well your first problem is your yellow tang should not be in a 30 gallon aquarium but more like 60 or 70 atleast. And your coral beauty should be in a larger tank also. what kind of clownfish do you have? the problem is probably that you clown is attacking your fish for being near his territory. this unforunalty could be the whole side a tank or a little spot. clowns are agressive and will attack other fish if needed.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Agreed.

You have way to large of fish in a 30g. I'd only have the six line in that tank. They are probably quarreling or just degrading away in that tiny tank.


----------

